# Is this the earths shadow ?



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just went out in the garden to let the dog do his business , Looked up at the sky and went "wwhhhhoooaaa wtf is that" , I remember hearing some sort of lunar eclipse and the earths shadow tonight , But not sure if this is it ?

If I'm being a bit dim then I apologise right now


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats awesome imo


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

going out to check now lol


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

dam clouds are out


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just took a better pic


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

It looks absolutely freakin awesome


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

i will go and walk the dog in a bit and see if i can get any shot's


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

bloomin clouds.:wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a moon halo, I've witnessed this beautiful sight a couple of times in recent weeks, here's the technical description

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/atmos/moonhalo.html


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks fantastic. No chance of seeing it here. It's absolutely pis.....raining heavily.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just popped into the garden for a smoke, the halo is present now, not the best a bit misty.

Must stop smoking gonna die of hyperthermia:doublesho


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

It's certainly fascinating when you see things like this. If anyone's interested there's a very bright object below the moon which is Jupiter. It's been visible for the past few months and will be about until Feb. It's so bright compared to the stars that its harder to miss it than it is to see it.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> It's certainly fascinating when you see things like this. If anyone's interested there's a very bright object below the moon which is Jupiter. It's been visible for the past few months and will be about until Feb. It's so bright compared to the stars that its harder to miss it than it is to see it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Dammit you made go out for another smoke but at least I have now recognized Jupiter:thumb:

Doctor, where is Uranus?

Perhaps best left unanswered.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Just took a look with my sons luna telescope couldn't see anything special but the full moon looked good.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

S63 said:


> Dammit you made go out for another smoke but at least I have now recognized Jupiter:thumb:
> 
> Doctor, where is Uranus?
> 
> Perhaps best left unanswered.


Did you see it then? I'm talking about Jupiter not uranus lol

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Keir said:


> Just took a look with my sons luna telescope couldn't see anything special but the full moon looked good.


Have a look at Jupiter. I've looked through a pair of binoculars and you can see its 4 main moons orbiting it. Id imagine they would be much clearer through a telescope.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Did you see it then? I'm talking about Jupiter not uranus lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Yes I did see it, Jupiter that is, I left my Uranus on the M25 two days ago.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

there was a lunar eclipse today, but by a happy coincidence, the earths shadow is almost exactly the same size as the moon.
and the moons shadow is almost the same size as the sun!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

just went to look for jupiter but couldn't see ****. to many clouds.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Keir said:


> just went to look for jupiter but couldn't see ****. to many clouds.


don't worry it will be on show every night until Feb. You've probably already seen it but not realised. It really is that bright its hard to miss it.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah often woundered what it was. I'll try and check it out.


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Pic looks cool 

I'm glad I'm not the only geek that's in to all this

When I went Australia a couple a years ago you could see mars! I thought that was amazing


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

GraemeM said:


> Pic looks cool
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only geek that's in to all this
> 
> When I went Australia a couple a years ago you could see mars! I thought that was amazing


U can see Mars again late at night at the moment, but the best to see Is Jupiter in the night sky every night in the UK at the moment its the brightest looking thing in the sky apart from the moon!


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Deanvtec said:


> U can see Mars again late at night at the moment, but the best to see Is Jupiter in the night sky every night in the UK at the moment its the brightest looking thing in the sky apart from the moon!


I will defo have a look once this rain decides to stop  it hasn't stopped for 4 days...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

time to start up stellarium, methinks...


----------

